# Win 7 & SB Live! External



## SamSpade (Jun 3, 2010)

I have connected my Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit External card to my new laptop. My new laptop runs Windows 7. In the REW Help Files, there is a great description of how to setup that card under the XP OS. However, I have found significant differences now that I have downloaded the current driver for the soundcard in Windows 7.

The most difficult problem is, I can't find a control for the sensitivity (or volume) of the Line In/Mic.

Here is how the mixer looks for my card when using Windows XP:









Here is how the mixer looks for my card using Windows 7:









I have spent a great deal of time looking for an adjustment for the Line In/Mic input in Windows 7. Can someone show me how to find it? I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

If Windows 7 is like Windows Vista, I access the Line In level through Control Panel -> Sound. Under the Recording tab, I select the Microphone/Line In device, click Properties, and go to the Levels tab. 

Bill


----------



## SamSpade (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Here is the closest I can find under the Control Panel:









I can't find anything here that relates to recording.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

See this post for details of the Win7 sound controls.


----------



## SamSpade (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi John,

Thanks for your suggestion.

However, before I posted my question, I had carefully read the post you have directed me to. There are two problems. First, as I understand the post, it deals with a UCA 202 under Windows 7. In contrast, I am dealing with the S.B. Live! external 24-bit external card.

More importantly, unlike the post, I do not have a "Recording tab" on the Sound Control Panel. If I could find a counterpart to a Recording tab, I think I could solve the problem.

I hope someone has run into this same problem and can clear it up for me.


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Sam,

Here is a post with my experience Win7 and SoundBlaster X-Fi. Not SoundBlaster Live, but another Creative product, so may or may not be helpful for you.

I would make sure that you download the latest drivers as that will affect what shows up in the control panel (at least it did for me).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you right click the volume icon in the system tray the list should show:

Open volume mixer
Playback Devices
Recording Devices
Sounds

If you don't see Recording Devices in that list then you likely have a problem with the installed drivers.


----------

